# Show us yer reflections...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thought I'd start a thread about showing off your latest reflection shots. So get 'em on here.

Here's a few I took Today :




































:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Righto,


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing special really. Using a color sanded black car is almost cheating.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

If that branch shot featured a supercar bonnet the praise would be never ending from far & wide. Great pic:thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Clark3y said:


>


Ah, the obligatory tree shot, very nice - Brazo will be pleased! 

Dave,

I'm surprised you've got any paint left on your TT the number of time that you break out the Makita! :lol: Looks stunning though! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Reflections you say? righto -


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fabia vrs with the zaino love


----------



## dexx84 (Mar 11, 2010)

*all in a days work*

:detailer:


----------



## csm (Sep 24, 2007)

One i did a few weeks ago


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

Heres my offerings, without a Black car insight.....
Red

















XP Grey

















Chatsworth.....greeny gold


----------



## llowen27 (Nov 1, 2009)

Taken after Gaz W detailed the car


----------



## csm (Sep 24, 2007)

Old passat of mine


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

mine from last year after trying machine polishing for the first time



















roof


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

AJA said:


> Reflections you say? righto -


:doublesho:doublesho :argie: What the hell did you do to that?!!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

White isn't the easiest colour to get good refections but here goes


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Strothow said:


> :doublesho:doublesho :argie: What the hell did you do to that?!!


CG Pro Polish+
CG EZ Creme Glaze

Job done!


----------



## iestynd (Mar 6, 2010)

This is my Red M3 today - It needs a second coat of Collys #915 though


----------



## A1an (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres one from todays work


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's a few of my car.


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

love a reflection on silver


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres some from me :thumb:










































































































































































































































































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

kelly there are some awesome reflections there, i was going to say you were cheating on some and sayin you can't use a mirror or chromed finishes lol!


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I think you are the reflection master Kelly for sure! Those zoomed in ones almost tricked me until I scrolled down! Like a mirror some of those cant believe the clarity


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's some of my uncle's Alfa, polished with Lime Prime and topped with DJ/DW Doublewax




























Full write up to come, when I get round to it....


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ant_s said:


> kelly there are some awesome reflections there, i was going to say you were cheating on some and sayin you can't use a mirror or chromed finishes lol!





986dave said:


> Yeah I think you are the reflection master Kelly for sure! Those zoomed in ones almost tricked me until I scrolled down! Like a mirror some of those cant believe the clarity


Thanks guys :thumb:

here are a couple more zoomed in and out pics





































and a few more reflection shots

i have thousands 




















































































































































































































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

The above pics are in a completely different league to mine. Oh well.

Captured my mate cleaning his wheels with T-cut [each to their own].


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

I could look at them all day long, love it. Its that sort of finish I strive for, never achieved it yet though haha


----------



## J90ELB (Jan 4, 2010)

heres some of mine on some imperial blue paintwork...


















think it looks pretty shiny in this one^^^^^


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a couple i did of mine recently, just after a coat of Megs TechWax...



















and here is a couple i did a while back, after AG SRP...


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Some reflection-shots of a MK2 Jag....
For more, see this topic: CLICK!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm surprised you've got any paint left on your TT the number of time that you break out the Makita! :lol: Looks stunning though! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


:lol: :lol: Thanks Alan

Surprisingly, I haven't picked up the Makita over the winter months - in fact, I think I'm getting withdrawal symptoms as I've booked Friday off....finger's crossed with the weather I'll be getting the Maki out and give it a going over with a soft finishing pad + finishing polish just to get rid off the winter swirls.
:thumb:


----------



## Carl. (Mar 16, 2008)

Fabia and supernatural.










Megane bonnet

Carl.


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

few of mine


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

a few of mine from the other day.










This is a crop of that picture. Look at the detail still in it


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have many but this is one i really love, most people don't believe its paintwork, off my old CTR


----------



## Carsten Herrmann (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## mariusz (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## BangorGav (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aaahh, Kelly's wet-sanded cars - top work!

Whenever I want to show a friend or rellie a car detailing example, that's where I go, the wet-sanded black nissan pick-up. Outstanding!


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mini

















C4 

















My porker


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Not got many, found a few from last summer though! will get more this weekend if the weather keeps up! (this was before i really knew how to clean a car properly and thought they were good!)
would appreciate advice!

Edit: just realised i havent blurred the plates


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely shots people....
2 off mine...I hope you liket...


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

Mates Corsa after loads of elbow grease :thumb:










Closeup


----------



## jzwjk (Mar 8, 2010)

which car in the first picture


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

1 Series

























Old 3 Series

























And my furby vRS


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

here are a couple off my mates merc t reg and a couple off my car .no machaine polishing done on either car. khalid


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

AJA said:


> Reflections you say? righto -


What did you use to achieve this please mate??:thumb:


----------



## Jim 951 (Apr 27, 2010)

BMW 1 series with DJ Rainforest Rub:


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

rodders said:


>


oh yes!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

After correction but before sealant and wax;


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Couple from me -


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

few of mine


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

here is a few of mine
































my favorite one


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

Wish my car was black now after some of those reflections, Red just doesn't shine that well, especialy light red like mine.


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Just one for the moment, my own car the other day.


----------



## seat (Jul 18, 2009)

One clean leon 
















And here is my old Civic


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

a couple of mine, uncorrected:














































dam orange peel!!


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

just a couple of pics after a quick wash off over the weekend


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of Mine


----------



## BossDom (Nov 23, 2008)

AJA said:


> Reflections you say? righto -


Really likein the alloys on this, and 4 stud too, which I find to be rare to get a nice set of wheels. can I ask where you got them from?


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

my astra H









































my astra van 









































A friends Tigra i did


















My m8s nurburgring I did


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Focus st i detailed.....


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

from my last full detail


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

1988 309 GTi - Wash, clay, machine polish, #7 glaze & R222. Not a bad finish for a 22 year old Peugeot :thumb:


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

AJA_528i said:


> What did you use to achieve this please mate??:thumb:


Here's my Showroom thread matey. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164798 



BossDom said:


> Really likein the alloys on this, and 4 stud too, which I find to be rare to get a nice set of wheels. can I ask where you got them from?


They are Team Dynamics Omega wheels matey. I got them off eBay (brand new). Unfortunately I believe Team Dynamics don't make them anymore.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

AJA_528i said:


> 1988 309 GTi - Wash, clay, machine polish, #7 glaze & R222. Not a bad finish for a 22 year old Peugeot :thumb:


That looks Great.

Have you got anymore photos of the 309?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats in a door


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

EF Ian said:


> That looks Great.
> 
> Have you got anymore photos of the 309?


Here you go mate



















It belongs to a friend of mine in North Wales. Nut and bolt rebuild c/w chromed Skip Brown 1.9 lump thats lightened and balanced. Gorgeous :argie:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a few from recently
south yorkshires swirliest focus


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

^^^ That's quality matey. Well done.  ^^^


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

AJA said:


> ^^^ That's quality matey. Well done.  ^^^


sorry
do you mean mine
full write up in showroom
thanks :wave:


----------



## Craig Taylor (Feb 20, 2010)

nothing compared to some of the others in the thread.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Craig Taylor said:


> nothing compared to some of the others in the thread.


looks like theres nothing wrong with that
if your happy thats all that matters
dont forget black is the best colour for reflections
but yours look nice and crisp


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Craig Taylor said:


> nothing compared to some of the others in the thread.


As said above, looks pretty smart to me!! Looking good :thumb:


----------



## CH!P (Apr 29, 2010)

After my first attempt with a machine polisher


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

steve from wath said:


> sorry
> do you mean mine
> full write up in showroom
> thanks :wave:


Off to have a look ...


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

This was after my spring detail last month. Megs 80/83 combo via DA and a layer of megs#16.


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

not bad after just a wash on a 15year old car


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

7 yr old landy, never seen a machine polisher...... yet  :buffer:


----------



## phil86 (May 3, 2010)

*amazing*



AJA said:


> Reflections you say? righto -


this is the best reflection i have seen good work mate


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

Took this today after polishing my 2001 BMW 535i M Sport


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

a couple from me


----------



## dexx84 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## dexx84 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## S5HSV (Aug 27, 2009)

First post so here is a good a place to start as any


----------



## jenic (Dec 31, 2008)

My old er6f


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's a few 'new' ones of mine....I washed, polished, and waxed Today :














































Mirrror casing :


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is one of mine...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

A naughty cat I had a play with:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Newcastle Quayside


----------



## kbaskim (Apr 18, 2009)

Some reflections in a black Touran i did last weekend.


----------



## SeanCorky (Feb 11, 2009)

After a quick correction of some swirls, followed by some Megs #16 & DoDo Juice Red Mist


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I got a few snaps of the mrs almera today, after topping up the Colli 476 with some Autoglym EGP


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

A few from a recent detail of a Vectra B GSi, best reflections I've gotten for a long time.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## wezjones (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

here are mine:


----------



## silenec (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

Meganechick - Nice reflections, Like the leaf one


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

my first attempt:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

just a few










http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii371/paul28_bucket/?action=view&current=carsnowfoam028.jpg


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Few random ones which ive ocrued over some time.


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

On a recent Honda Accord I done....

The last picture was the reflection from the passenger side door.
(and I just thought it deserved a name and frame)




























*"The Mourne Mountains"* by Honda.


----------



## Kempy (Aug 10, 2009)

not a bad reflection on my Corrado, ignore the chip in the paint My mate done this with his megs DA and the the swirlX I believe:buffer:


----------



## hutchus_1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, first post on here. My sisters Mini i did a couple of weeks ago. Only the second time I'd used a DA so don't think there too shabby.


----------



## wil93 (Mar 8, 2010)

here's my mum's astra sri i did a very quick job on today. quite surprised with the results!!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

4 Days of blood sweat and tears & Zymol Vintage gave me this result.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Couple from my efforts today:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

G.T said:


> On a recent Honda Accord I done....
> 
> The last picture was the reflection from the passenger side door.
> (and I just thought it deserved a name and frame)
> ...


very impressive :buffer: ing :thumb:


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> If that branch shot featured a supercar bonnet the praise would be never ending from far & wide. Great pic:thumb:


Very true, aot easier with black cars :thumb: Excellent shot though


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy with this one as its from a silver car :buffer:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## mcc3ef (Jul 6, 2011)

*Reflections from Brazil...*

Hi guys, i learned a lot of nice things here, thanks for sharing!


----------



## killerchipmunk (Sep 16, 2009)

Turned out quite well for a cream colour


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Puddle reflection lol


----------



## leggy99 (Jan 9, 2011)

My bonnet using the Detailers Radiant Finish Kit


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wife's Ka Metal, with V7 applied.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Right-o Here we go a few from me

To start DB9

















Mondeo


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

not the best but not bad if i do say so myself


----------



## noveitor (May 9, 2011)

Here you have the first one.

Combo: poorboys blackhole + naviwax dark




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

So difficult to get a reflection out of white 

Wolfs Body Wrap. 1 Layer.


----------



## daz74 (Oct 22, 2008)

here is a couple pics of my insignia turbo.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

my R32 at FC


----------



## cristianff (May 11, 2011)

Here my Astra G from Brazil:









































































I hope you like.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

My 1984 Ford Capri .
1st attempt at detailing


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Stomper said:


> 1st attempt at detailing


no way :doublesho 
that's awesome

here comes mine


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wolf's Body Wrap on VW Deep Blue Pearl paint! 

Alan W


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Menz PG and PO85 rd on a white toyota paint

achieved correction to above 80%


----------



## fnmrst (Mar 7, 2011)

my pics


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

a few of mine








































me in a bmw i did recently (ignore the polish splatter lol)


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

A car I worked on last week...


















Excuse the polish on the bump strips


----------



## shaunsprules (Jun 20, 2011)

little reflection from a little car


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Quick pic of very dirty car, Wife would not let me take any cleaning stuff with me...:lol: while on holiday in wales last week....:lol:










The Cars British racing green by the way...:lol:


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

james_death said:


> Quick pic of very dirty car, Wife would not let me take any cleaning stuff with me...:lol: while on holiday in wales last week....:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


top notch mate:thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's just a couple of snaps of our new Polo GTi. Prepared with Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish and then Menzerna Powerlock as LSP


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

a reflection on a beige Toyota Corolla










i like it coz we are right in the middle of winter, yet no clouds, only blue sky.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Few of mine.

HD Wax










Werkstatt acrylic, with DODO PH Pro on top.



















HD wax again


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

*mazda 6*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> a couple from me


Stuff the reflections i want the JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG...:thumb:


----------



## Jcoventry (Dec 19, 2009)

Reflections on my Ford Ka:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------

